# overwhelmed by dry dog food reviews and need help! Please:)



## kelleykakes (Nov 2, 2010)

First, the dogs in need of good chow--- Cattle Dogs-- most of them mixed with something else, but we don't know what generally. They average 40lbs in weight. 
Three are permanent fixtures in our home, ranging from 2 to 5 (guessing- he's a rescue) years old. 
Along with our three, we started fostering, and ended 2011 taking in our 10th for the year. This current one is a puppy around 5 months old.






(foster pup... isn't he cute??)

So the problem is the food... about a year ago I discovered this site and due to the "top five" list, we switched our dogs to Nature's Variety. They've done well on it, and we stick with the basic "adult" version. Foster dogs get that as well, because they usually come to us with donated bags of dog food so generic there isn't even a name brand on the bag... just said "Dog Food". If we get a foster puppy, we purchase Nature's Variety for puppies.

So my question(s) finally-- after reading the latest reviews for this brand, I'm seeing a wide range of attitude towards it; most not good. It's on the low end of a lot of lists on various dog food review pages. I can't find any info on whether or not this brand has changed, or what has brought on this bunch of negative reviews. Do you all have any info on this particular brand? What are your overall thoughts on this brand? If you find it hideous, can you recommend something better that also comes in ginormous bags and will not break the bank? 

Living in Denver, we are surrounded by dog boutique shops, yet I've not set foot in many due to the cost of things. Am I being close-minded about purchasing dog food this way? 

Also--- if you've got nothing better to do--- there's this company here that makes their own food and delivers for free-- what are your thoughts on them and their pricing? Colorado Pet Chef - Premium Dog Food - Free Delivery! 

Thank you all in advance for your patience with my rambling post and multitude of broad based questions!

Kelley


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

Lots of people love Nature's Variety. My dog did poorly on it. I switched to California Natural, which dog-food hobbyists would likely consider inferior, and my dog did a billion times better. So for my dog, Nature's Variety is an inferior dog food to California Natural. Just like to my trainer's dog, Nature's Variety is the best food she's ever fed her Rottie. 

If your dogs are doing well on NV, there's no reason to change.

I love Australian Cattle Dogs, btw!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I agree, NV is a decent brand. My parents feed their dog the grain free instinct line because I want him to have more meat in his diet plus he has skin issues and benefits from grain free foods, but its more expensive. If your dogs do well on it, just stick with it. I would recommend switching between protein sources for variety.


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Dec 12, 2011)

If I lived in the area, I would try it for sure. They seem like a great company and I am all for supporting US based small business. Annamaet is a wonderful food.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

kelleykakes said:


> First, the dogs in need of good chow--- Cattle Dogs-- most of them mixed with something else, but we don't know what generally. They average 40lbs in weight.
> Three are permanent fixtures in our home, ranging from 2 to 5 (guessing- he's a rescue) years old.
> Along with our three, we started fostering, and ended 2011 taking in our 10th for the year. This current one is a puppy around 5 months old.
> View attachment 5558
> ...




I have always seen it rated 4 or 5 stars on reviews....which reviews you refering to? Here is the dogfoodadvisor's rating of natures variety Instinct line.

Nature's Variety Instinct Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Maybe they are thinking it doesn't have enough meat in it, from a quick look, it seems to have a meat meal, followed by grains. 
Have you tried looking at TOTW? From what I read here, it seems to be a very good kibble for a good price.
The local brand you mentioned also seems to be very grain heavy, I'd be inclined to look at TOTW way before that.
And, go and have a look at your local boutiques. I know that our one here, is actually cheaper in some foods than Petco and Petsmart. I use to be like you, presumed the prices would be more expensive, because the big box stores can buy in bulk and therefore charge less to the customer? Well, that didn't turn out to be the case at all, alot of the food is actually the same, if not cheaper, and even my cat litter brand is $2 less than Petco. Sure, some of the stuff is slightly more pricey, but if you know your prices, and look around, you might be pleasantly surprised.
Also sign up at the web-sites for the dog food you feed. I get coupons now and then, which is lovely.
Gosh I wish I lived near you, I'm not allowed another dog, but if I lived closer I could live vicariously through you, surrounded by cattle dogs, what a dream!!


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Maybe they are thinking it doesn't have enough meat in it, from a quick look, it seems to have a meat meal, followed by grains.
> Have you tried looking at TOTW? From what I read here, it seems to be a very good kibble for a good price.
> The local brand you mentioned also seems to be very grain heavy, I'd be inclined to look at TOTW way before that.
> And, go and have a look at your local boutiques. I know that our one here, is actually cheaper in some foods than Petco and Petsmart. I use to be like you, presumed the prices would be more expensive, because the big box stores can buy in bulk and therefore charge less to the customer? Well, that didn't turn out to be the case at all, alot of the food is actually the same, if not cheaper, and even my cat litter brand is $2 less than Petco. Sure, some of the stuff is slightly more pricey, but if you know your prices, and look around, you might be pleasantly surprised.
> ...



Grains?...not in their Instinct line....are we talking about natures Variety Instinct?
http://www.naturesvariety.com/instinct


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

nupe said:


> Grains?...not in their Instinct line....are we talking about natures Variety Instinct?
> Instinct | Nature's Variety


Sorry, I was looking at the NV Prairie Line, not the grain free. And, yeah, the grain free line does look pretty good.



SeriousDogGuy said:


> What does "grain heavy" mean?


Lots of grains, not enough meat; eg, Colorado Pet Chef, Chicken and Rice:
Chicken Meal, Brown Rice, Milo, Oat Groats, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Natural Mixed Tocopherols (Vitamin E)), Dried Beet Pulp, Millet, Potato Product, Fish Meal, Egg Product, Brewers Dried Yeast, Natural Flavor, Flax Seed, Chicken Cartilage, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Lecithin, DiCalcium Phosphate, Carrots, Celery, Beets, Parsley, Lettuce, Watercress, Spinach, Fish Oil, Calcium Carbonate, L-Lysine, DL Methionine, Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Cranberry, Oligofructose (prebiotic), Glucosamine HCL, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Kelp Meal, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Vegetable Oil, Biotin, Niacin Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Acetate, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Citric Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid, Potassium Chloride, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I've used Instinct dry and canned and my dogs do well on it. I don't buy the cans often as around here they are almost $5.00 a can which is a little too pricey to buy on a regular basis for me, I haven't been able to find their dry since moving here but when I lived in Ontario I had the boys on it and they did great and seemed to really enjoy it. It's deffinately a higher quality kibble that I'd feed again if I could find it.

I agree with MollyWoppy, what a dream to live with all those cattle dogs! I've got a part breed now and am without a doubt getting another either full or part breed. Love them!


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Sorry, I was looking at the NV Prairie Line, not the grain free. And, yeah, the grain free line does look pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Problem ;0


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

iT MIGHT BE ENOUGH, AND THOSE MIGHT BE THE SOURCES OF THE PROTEIN, but there are still lots of poor ngridients in the food(fillers). that's why I feed a higher protein food with mostly meat. The extra protein ay not be needed, but I lie how there is ostly meat, and barely any bad ingridientsor fillers. I feed acana pacifica. nature's variety instinct salmon is good.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mate, you keep coming back here, time and time again under different names trying to start arguments. It's getting really old and I just can't be bothered, this has all been covered again and again. Can't we just agree to disagree and move on? You obviously aren't changing your mind on what you believe, and we are not changing our minds, so why even bother?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> Mate, you keep coming back here, time and time again under different names trying to start arguments. It's getting really old and I just can't be bothered, this has all been covered again and again. Can't we just agree to disagree and move on? You obviously aren't changing your mind on what you believe, and we are not changing our minds, so why even bother?


Someone is really desperate to be heard and perhaps convert few lost souls


----------



## kelleykakes (Nov 2, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Maybe they are thinking it doesn't have enough meat in it, from a quick look, it seems to have a meat meal, followed by grains.
> Have you tried looking at TOTW? From what I read here, it seems to be a very good kibble for a good price.
> The local brand you mentioned also seems to be very grain heavy, I'd be inclined to look at TOTW way before that.
> And, go and have a look at your local boutiques. I know that our one here, is actually cheaper in some foods than Petco and Petsmart. I use to be like you, presumed the prices would be more expensive, because the big box stores can buy in bulk and therefore charge less to the customer? Well, that didn't turn out to be the case at all, alot of the food is actually the same, if not cheaper, and even my cat litter brand is $2 less than Petco. Sure, some of the stuff is slightly more pricey, but if you know your prices, and look around, you might be pleasantly surprised.
> ...


They are the best dogs ever I don't know what it is... I've had various dogs all of my life, but cattle dogs are just different. We have one that talks.. he will get right up in your face and do his best to communicate. One who has figured out the ice maker and is very confused because the electric pencil sharpener sounds the same and WHERE is the ice?? Then there's Pirate and he will very gently, very slowly put his paws around your neck while you're sitting and pull you towards him and very gently lick the tip of your nose and I swear, it nearly makes me cry it's so sweet My husband and I sleep wadded up at an angle in bed because the three of them must bond at the subatomic level with us. Fostering more just seemed like the right thing to do, and the organization we foster through is filled with crazy, wonderful cattle dog people and it's been sheer joy working with them.


----------



## westminsterthree (Jan 10, 2012)

SummerwoodSoaps said:


> If I lived in the area, I would try it for sure. They seem like a great company and I am all for supporting US based small business. Annamaet is a wonderful food.


Pet Chef foods are made by Ohio Pet Foods and are very high quality. Just pricey.

Summerwoodsoaps is smart, Annamaet is probably the best food on the market.


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

westminsterthree said:


> Pet Chef foods are made by Ohio Pet Foods and are very high quality. Just pricey.
> 
> Summerwoodsoaps is smart, Annamaet is probably the best food on the market.


Westminsterthree...same old same old...you provide good entertainment at the least...I see you've gone through every thread and threw in your input...don't you have something better to do???


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

I look forward with antici...pation to whatever new name this person will come back to this forum using. Westminsterthree, now that's a totally new theme for you. I do believe you love us, or you are payed by Annamaet to brag up the food. There's nothing terribly horrid about the grain free line but seriously now aren't you getting bored of being banned? Then spending time figuring out a new screen name and perhaps another computer to log in at. Sheez.................


----------



## Jordan S. (Feb 2, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Sorry, I was looking at the NV Prairie Line, not the grain free. And, yeah, the grain free line does look pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm a big Natures Variety fan, and I've fed both Prairie and Instinct and he was equally healthy and vibrant on both of them.


----------



## westminsterthree (Jan 10, 2012)

Jordan S. said:


> I'm a big Natures Variety fan, and I've fed both Prairie and Instinct and he was equally healthy and vibrant on both of them.


Instinct has dangerous levels of ash. So your dog did well on Prairie which is 25% protein, what does that tell you?


----------



## Jordan S. (Feb 2, 2010)

westminsterthree said:


> Instinct has dangerous levels of ash. So your dog did well on Prairie which is 25% protein, what does that tell you?


Yeah NV Prairie is one of the only w/grain lower protein food Chocolate actually thrives on. *shrug*


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

westminsterthree said:


> Instinct has dangerous levels of ash. So your dog did well on Prairie which is 25% protein, what does that tell you?


I believe the Fromm formulas are known to have lower levels of ash than many brands. NV Instinct as well as Petcurean Grain Free Endurance have high ash levels that I don't feel comfortable feeding long term. Doesn't it have more to do with the quality of the specific meat meal than it does the overall protein percentage?


----------



## westminsterthree (Jan 10, 2012)

PDXdogmom said:


> I believe the Fromm formulas are known to have lower levels of ash than many brands. NV Instinct as well as Petcurean Grain Free Endurance have high ash levels that I don't feel comfortable feeding long term. Doesn't it have more to do with the quality of the specific meat meal than it does the overall protein percentage?


Yes it does. Also the type of meat meal as red meats will always be higher. It is very possible to have lower, not low, ash in a higher protein food. However, there is virtually no pet dog on the planet that needs more than 32% protein so it is best to look at ash first then protein. I use a 32% protein food with 6% ash. A food with 25% protein from the same company is 5%, my older dogs eat that one. The finest minds have scientifically determined that even sled dogs in training can compete on 32% protein but the public keeps drinking the KoolAid.

The sad thing is that the same protein meal could be replaced by the highest quality by-product meal and reduce the ash and cost even more, but consumers have been conditioned that by-products like skin, organ meat and intestines are bad.

Smaller dogs especially should not eat high ash foods. Fromm is known for using low ash meals and the best food out of Fromm is still the Gold Line.

People that use Instinct and Evo and some others should be aware that 12% ash is just not a good idea.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

westminsterthree said:


> Yes it does. Also the type of meat meal as red meats will always be higher. It is very possible to have lower, not low, ash in a higher protein food. However, there is virtually no pet dog on the planet that needs more than 32% protein so it is best to look at ash first then protein. I use a 32% protein food with 6% ash. A food with 25% protein from the same company is 5%, my older dogs eat that one. The finest minds have scientifically determined that even sled dogs in training can compete on 32% protein but the public keeps drinking the KoolAid.
> 
> The sad thing is that the same protein meal could be replaced by the highest quality by-product meal and reduce the ash and cost even more, but consumers have been conditioned that by-products like skin, organ meat and intestines are bad.
> 
> ...


*
*

That is why I deleted NV Instinct and EVO from my dogs' rotation more than a year ago. There are just so many choices out there that have more moderate levels of ash; and you can always add some egg to a meal if you want to up the protein %.


----------



## westminsterthree (Jan 10, 2012)

PDXdogmom said:


> [/B]
> 
> That is why I deleted NV Instinct and EVO from my dogs' rotation more than a year ago. There are just so many choices out there that have more moderate levels of ash; and you can always add some egg to a meal if you want to up the protein %.


Exactly right. We have ducks and the dogs normally will raid goose nests in the spring and eat the eggs, partially developed of course. Mine have been known to find turtle eggs as well.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

See he can play nice. Thank you. That's all it takes. ay mate.

Penny did I use that right? I have to catch up on my kiwi since in March the shearers will be here.


----------



## speeddts (Sep 3, 2010)

Don't overly confuse yourself, I remember feeling the same way. 

All the back and forth, but ultimately your dogs will decide after trying a couple of quality brands.

1) Select a grain free holistic dog food, Instinct is a great food (read more), maybe start with a small bag

2) Determine your dogs activity. 

Guaranteed Analysis of Identifiable Protein:
A) active 35 to 38%. 
B) semi active stay around the near 30 to 35%
C) not active consider above 25%. 

- Again general guidelines, think will my dog be able to burn off all the calories or increased/excess calories as you move up the protein content.

3) Look at the ingredient list for 2-3 identifiable meat or meat meals (by products, grains, corn, soy or indistinguishable animal ingredients stay away!)

4) Choose from any of the below as your budget dictates, dogs palette changes, breed activity and/or allergies may cause you to switch between brands: 

- Orijen($$$), Acana($$$), Wellness Core($$), Instinct($$), TOTW(lower $$), Wilderness Salmon($$), Earthbourne (lower $$) are all excellent choices to start off with.

5) Cost, I agree with the previous reply, I found PETCLUB here in ELK GROVE CA, they commonly sell pet food and supplies 30% below the big box pet stores, and we also support a local business PETS to GO who only sells quality pet food at competitive prices as well.

Lastly to answer your question directly about Instinct, I have fed the Rabbit (found out Rabbit is from China) and Chicken flavours. Cosmo did well on both and the product was first rate. Also he ate very little of it, so the food lasted long and his stools were compact.

Cosmo preferred the Chicken (42% protein content) but I noticed it had very high minimum calcium (min 2.49%) and phosphorus (min 1.49%) which are all concerning. That in mind I ended up switching to another brand listed above. Again the Instinct Chicken has a breakdown at the upper levels of having to be careful, so when compared to the Duck and Salmon varieties, they have better well balanced guaranteed analysis (Protein, Calcium, Phosphorous).


Hope this helps.


----------



## ChiMomma88 (Jan 27, 2012)

I can recommend Natural Balance Ultra – my dogs do great on it and range from Chihuahuas to a Doberman! :shocked: The first ingredient is Chicken, and the rest are healthy and natural foods that my dogs seem to love. They all have great skin and coats. Someone mentioned grain-free - I know Natural Balance makes a grain-free too called Alpha – my brother buys this for his Rottweiler’s and raves about it. But my suggestion from experience would be Ultra .


----------

